# Norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

As always, I am doing research into pharmacological treatments for DP, Im not a doctor but I figure its worth a shot.

I posted a poll regarding the best drug for DP/DR, not everyone responded, but it got me thinking. From my experience, I did heal from EFFEXOR, an SNRI. A few other people mentioned EFFEXOR and WELLBUTRIN as having been effective. What these drugs share in common is that they reuptake norepinephrine.

I later read a study by Simeon where it states "We concluded that although dissociation accompanied by anxiety was associated with heightened noradrenergic tone,
there was a marked basal norepinephrine decline with increasing severity of dissociation." http://www.nodid.net/Articles/dpdr/simeon03.pdf 
My theory is that maybe norepinephrine plays a role in this. Perhaps an NRI - norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor could work as treatment

A list of NRI reads as follows:
* Atomoxetine/Tomoxetine (Strattera)
* Mazindol (Mazanor, Sanorex)
* Reboxetine (Edronax, Vestra)
* Viloxazine (Vivalan)

I am really interesting in knowing if anyone had tried either drugs? I may be way way off, but it could be worth a shot. From the following study http://www.smw.ch/docs/pdf200x/2003/27/smw-10195.pdf it mentions that roboxetine can induce DP symptons, so im not sure how correct my information is.

There is always an alternative approach by using L-Tyrosine & ST Johns warts to increase norpinephrine. This is open for your dicussions. I am e-mailing the doctor at the swiss study to ask for his opinion on the topic. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

S O L A R I S said:


> As always, I am doing research into pharmacological treatments for DP, Im not a doctor but I figure its worth a shot.
> 
> I posted a poll regarding the best drug for DP/DR, not everyone responded, but it got me thinking. From my experience, I did heal from EFFEXOR, an SNRI. A few other people mentioned EFFEXOR and WELLBUTRIN as having been effective. What these drugs share in common is that they reuptake norepinephrine.
> 
> ...


I already took Effexor Xr (Venlafaxine,an SNRI),It only made things worse for me,and i'm not only speaking for myself,i know a few more cases from people in this forum that have gotten worse with effexor.I don't know nothing abt the other SNRI's that you mentioned above,but i guess they work all the same way.

But hey,i also know people who got better with effexor,so,the thing is that this kind of antidepressants work for some but don't work for others.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Mario said:


> I already took Effexor Xr (Venlafaxine,an SNRI),It only made things worse for me,and i'm not only speaking for myself,i know a few more cases from people in this forum that have gotten worse with effexor.I don't know nothing abt the other SNRI's that you mentioned above,but i guess they work all the same way.
> 
> But hey,i also know people who got better with effexor,so,the thing is that this kind of antidepressants work for some but don't work for others.


One of these people was me. I not so affectionately named Effexor the LIQUOR OF SATAN. It was a living hell. It caused neurological side effects that lasted for a month and were only reversed when I went on Lamictal. I do, however, know someone who overcame dp with the help of Effexor and talk therapy, which is why I tried effexor in the first place.

I think the thing to remember is that we all each have different body chemistries. I, for example cannot take Paxil. Paxil caused me to have nightmare in the middle of the day. I sweated excessively and felt like I was in the twilight zone. My dad, however can take Paxil without any problems.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for your views.

I know alot of people who swear by SNRI's, including Cymbalta and Effexor. But there are drawbacks ofcourse, I experienced hypertension while on Effexor, so had to switch. Withdrawls were horrible as well.

I am still curious however about drugs that specifically target Norpinephrine only, those seem to be in less use. I might go to my psychiatrist and ask to try it out.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I just went and purchased 10 mg of Strattera, an Norpinephrine specific inhibitor. In combination with the zoloft i am taking, it might work.

ugh, sometimes i feel like im a lab rat. if this shit works then you will hear it here first!


----------



## BananaMan (Jul 23, 2009)

EFFEXOR made me violently angry after taking it for 3 days.

Duloxetine - I have been taking this for a few months, have decided to stop, going to see doctor tomorrow to tell him that. Has done nothing for me. Had side effects including:
Seeing pretty lights when trying to sleep
Pupils react incorrectly to light, one will go really big the other really small etc.
Severe acid reflux, worse then I got from anything else
Start doing something and forget to stop, eg scratch an itch and realise some time later that I am still scratching


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive taken 10 mg of strattera yesterday and today. I think i like it. It seems to make me focus better. Its meant for ADHD, and it is over the counter.

I wondering if anyone has had any help with ADHD medication?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> Ive taken 10 mg of strattera yesterday and today. I think i like it. It seems to make me focus better. Its meant for ADHD, and it is over the counter.
> 
> I wondering if anyone has had any help with ADHD medication?


were you prescribed or just bought somewhere???? i=


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and feel strongly it is caused by DP--the hypothalamus-pituitary-adrenal axis is involved in DP, I read somewhere. I take prescription desiccated thyroid hormone in the morning and I then some N-acetyl-L-tyrosine at noon. Calms me and helps with alertness. And I also take many different vitamins, minerals, B's, etc. that I have found work for me. I found that taking an 81mg baby aspirin at bedtime helps me sleep sounder. Also, as far as pharma drugs go, Klonopin works the best to tame the thoughts and Xanax works to relax and lift the mood.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Opie,

it is over the counter, but really really expensive. My insurance doesnt cover psychiatric visits/medications, so it sucks!

Ive been taking 10mg both at night and the morning. I want to say that it helped me from making a huge mistake, I was going to quit my job because I could not focus. But with strattera, It is much much easier to be alert and do my job.

It does contradict with many medication, so if you could, please visit a dr first to get his opinion. I prescriped it myself and checked the drug interactions to make sure i was safe.


----------



## G.i.t.s (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey people. I think that most the people here abort the use of Effexor to early. 
I made the experience too. At the beginnin of the use of Effexor my symptoms got worse. much worse. 
But after 4 weeks and encrease the dose of Effexor, one more time. It got better and better. After a few days
it was a difference like day and night. At the beginnin my symptoms got really worse but after some weeks and a higher dose
it got really really well. It was till today the best Med i had. But when i went to the pharmacy again to get a new package of
Effexor they gave me not the same Med. They gave me now the retarded version of Effexor and my symptoms got worse again.
So my conclusion is that DP/DR has to do with a lack of Dopamine and serotonin.
My theory: because of the switchin from Effexor (non-retarded) to Effexor XR, the level of noreponephrine was too long high.
So couldnt sleep well and because of this my symptoms got worse again.

Im sure that Dopamine is one of the keys of DP/DR because Effexor got really well to me on a really high Dose. And only at a high Dose, Venlafaxine encreases the level of Dopamine. And not only that i tried some SSRI's and NRI's. On the SSRI's my symptoms got only a bit better, not much. Because they dont take influence on the Dopamine-level. On NRI's my symptoms get bad. I think its not because that encrase the level of norepinephrine is a bad idea, its only because that the most NRI's are retarded and when i go to sleep, my norepinephrine lvl is too high and i have much more difficulties to sleep. And that makes my symptoms bad again.


----------



## curseofconstantsight (Feb 8, 2010)

I was originally given Lexapro and Xanax for depression and anxiety... Didn't do much for my visual distortions/anomalies/WTFs and hyperarousal...

After a near suicide attempt I went back and am now on Symbyax (wonder duo of olanzapine and fluoxetine) HAS MELLOWED OUT MY HYPERAROUSAL!

I am still waiting a more complete diagnosis via neuro-psych evaluation. Anyone here experience this type of eval?


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I am on 100 mg of Strattera (atomoxetine). It does help me with concentration and ADD, but it definitely hasn't touched the depersonalization...

~ Jay


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanted to relate my last experience with Effexor. I believe I dismissed it way too quickly. I had taken it back in 2005-2006 for panic attacks prior to DP/DR. It worked well for the panic but kept me really tired and I gained a ton of weight. I eventually stopped taking it and was fine until about 3 months later when horrible panic attacks started...the worst I ever had. After about 3 straight weeks of these attacks, I noticed a shift in everything and realized I was suffering from DP.

I went back and took an old bottle (I know I shouldn't have) of Effexor 'cause I was at my wit's end and the next day I had some serious clarity. However, I got freaked out by taking the expired medication and stopped. I've decided it's time to try Effexor again.

Anyone else have a great result?


----------

